# Studding your dog



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

So I have been asked tons of times about when will I be opening my boy for stud. He will be turning a year on 12-28-10. He is correct in his structure, and temp. I will be getting him temp tested and certified. He will be hitting the ABKC show ring in 2011 in the ABKC Classic class. Currently my boy is 19.5" tall. Here are a few pics. Do you guys think he is stud quality or not? Some of the pics make it look E/W feet but they aren't when he is stacked.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if his hips and heart are tested and well, then yes he may be stud quality... if he's what someone is looking for in a stud


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You can't really tell for sure from pics if he is stud quality. I would say get at least some show titles and health testing done. You have to wait til they are two years old for the testing. By then your dog should be completely physically mature as well.

Most people when judging conformation like side pics as well.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

ok I will get some side pics of him later tonight when I get home but I was thinking of waiting til 2yrs old as well that way I can c him fully grown


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Everyone now days wants to breed so in reality you can bypass all of that and breed him regardless. If you really want to make a difference in the comunity and the breed, you should health test for specific problems such as hip dysplasia, elbow dysplasia, thyroid, heart and luxating patellas. If you get excellent scores from these tests and you get a conformation champion title or performance title I believe your dog will be stud worthy.

Looks don't mean anything until you get those tests done with satisfactory results, you can't get a real certificate for the hips or elbows until the dog is two years of age. You also cannot temperament test the dog until heis 2 years of age so you have a lot of time left. it's like buying a car, you can buy a pretty car but what matters is what it is under the hood.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would also like to add that if you are going to stud him after everything clears, keep in mind who will be taking the puppies and if they have good intentions. You need to work with a reputable breeder that find the puppies great homes. Out of a liter of 4-10 dogs even if you keep two and the breeder keeps two, there is still a bunch of puppies left that deserve a good home. Most reputable breeders won't even breed the dogs until they have buyers with refundable deposits if the breeding does not take place.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

where do I get those test done a vet?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yes. You can call and ask if they do OFA testing. You will have to pay for the xrays and tests and for the OFA Certificate. The test results will be sent to the OFA. If I'm talking to a new vet I like to ask whether the price includes the OFA's fee's or not.
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh and for hips you can use OFA or Pennhip. Depends on your preference. Make sure the dogs you breed to health test as well.

PennHIP Home


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I personally don't offer my male to public stud. I have bred him once outside my yard to a beautiful female from Hawaii. I don't want my dogs blood just getting passed around and bred out. Since you just own the stud your not controlling who gets these puppies.

Also just because a dog is quality doesn't mean it needs to breed. After 2 years old and you get some titles and see if you come across a quality bitch that you would like something off of thats when you consider studding. Not just because someone needs a male to knock up there female.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie will have his hips done on December 12th 2010 the fee for the x-ray is 100 bucks + 30 OFA fee = total is $130 bucks. The xrays are electronically sent to the OFA where they evaluate them and produce a score. Since my dog is not 2 years of age yet, he will get a preliminary certificate which will state the current state of his hips. 

You can do a search for upcoming health clinics and you will see what is close to you


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I personally don't offer my male to public stud. I have bred him once outside my yard to a beautiful female from Hawaii. I don't want my dogs blood just getting passed around and bred out. Since you just own the stud your not controlling who gets these puppies.
> 
> Also just because a dog is quality doesn't mean it needs to breed. After 2 years old and you get some titles and see if you come across a quality bitch that you would like something off of thats when you consider studding. Not just because someone needs a male to knock up there female.


I feel the same way I def agree with that


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> I personally don't offer my male to public stud. I have bred him once outside my yard to a beautiful female from Hawaii. I don't want my dogs blood just getting passed around and bred out. Since you just own the stud your not controlling who gets these puppies.
> 
> Also just because a dog is quality doesn't mean it needs to breed. After 2 years old and you get some titles and see if you come across a quality bitch that you would like something off of thats when you consider studding. Not just because someone needs a male to knock up there female.


totally agree


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I guess it all depends on what one considers quality .. Just because a dog is sound in structure and passes health testing does not mean it's a quality animal and that it should be bred. Quality IMO is an animal who should stem from generations of quality proven dogs and producers. The dog should also be proven him/herself and be a great consistent representation of the dogs behind him/her. Quality animals should also be evaluated for sound temperament. Once you determine that what you have is an actual Quality animal then you must look for all the same Qualities in the mate you intend to breed this animal to. Also you need to take into consideration what family of dogs your stud stems from if your introducing a new family of dogs you should be evaluating the dogs behind that bloodline and the consistency produced when crossing those families together. Last but not least one should evaluate their reasoning for wanting to breed their animal. A good breeder IMO is one who produces quality animals consistently to strengthen their stock/foundation of dogs in their yard they should keep most if not all of what they breed to evaluate the same consistency in the offspring for future working purposes. A good breeder culls hard they don't keep anything that does not match the quality and consistency of the parents and the dogs behind them less is better it's best to have a few good dogs than a bunch of dogs not worth breeding to. Good Breeder's don't just breed pretty pedigree's if they did they would end up with a yard full of well bred curs.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I guess it all depends on what one considers quality .. Just because a dog is sound in structure and passes health testing does not mean it's a quality animal and that it should be bred. Quality IMO is an animal who should stem from generations of quality proven dogs and producers. The dog should also be proven him/herself and be a great consistent representation of the dogs behind him/her. Quality animals should also be evaluated for sound temperament. Once you determine that what you have is an actual Quality animal then you must look for all the same Qualities in the mate you intend to breed this animal to. Also you need to take into consideration what family of dogs your stud stems from if your introducing a new family of dogs you should be evaluating the dogs behind that bloodline and the consistency produced when crossing those families together. Last but not least one should evaluate their reasoning for wanting to breed their animal. A good breeder IMO is one who produces quality animals consistently to strengthen their stock/foundation of dogs in their yard they should keep most if not all of what they breed to evaluate the same consistency in the offspring for future working purposes. A good breeder culls hard they don't keep anything that does not match the quality and consistency of the parents and the dogs behind them less is better it's best to have a few good dogs than a bunch of dogs not worth breeding to. Good Breeder's don't just breed pretty pedigree's if they did they would end up with a yard full of well bred curs.


This scenario would be a bit different since I am sure she is not breeding for gamebred dogs. I stil think a show dog should be able to perform and have some kind of performance title.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> I guess it all depends on what one considers quality .. Just because a dog is sound in structure and passes health testing does not mean it's a quality animal and that it should be bred. Quality IMO is an animal who should stem from generations of quality proven dogs and producers. The dog should also be proven him/herself and be a great consistent representation of the dogs behind him/her. Quality animals should also be evaluated for sound temperament. Once you determine that what you have is an actual Quality animal then you must look for all the same Qualities in the mate you intend to breed this animal to. Also you need to take into consideration what family of dogs your stud stems from if your introducing a new family of dogs you should be evaluating the dogs behind that bloodline and the consistency produced when crossing those families together. Last but not least one should evaluate their reasoning for wanting to breed their animal. A good breeder IMO is one who produces quality animals consistently to strengthen their stock/foundation of dogs in their yard they should keep most if not all of what they breed to evaluate the same consistency in the offspring for future working purposes. A good breeder culls hard they don't keep anything that does not match the quality and consistency of the parents and the dogs behind them less is better it's best to have a few good dogs than a bunch of dogs not worth breeding to. Good Breeder's don't just breed pretty pedigree's if they did they would end up with a yard full of well bred curs.


You goofy girl, we all own curs here... well, as far as we know


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well even show dogs should be proven to the extent the show ring allows them to be as should a working dog. Shana a cur can also be considered an inferior or undesirable dog. I know this person owns a bully but still none the less everything I stated should still apply.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm not trying to be a d***, but if you have to ask for peoples opinions on wether or not your dog should be studded out, then I don't believe he should be studded out.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mcleod15 said:


> I'm not trying to be a d***, but if you have to ask for peoples opinions on wether or not your dog should be studded out, then I don't believe he should be studded out.


LOL That too!:clap:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mcleod15 said:


> I'm not trying to be a d***, but if you have to ask for peoples opinions on wether or not your dog should be studded out, then I don't believe he should be studded out.












*This is not directed solely to the OP this is just in general.

Do you know the standard of the American Bully, despite the looseness of their standard? Does your dog meet this standard according to an ABKC Judge? If not, your dog is pet quality. A pet is to be loved, cherished, trained, cared for, spoiled and bragged about, but it is NEVER to be bred/studded out. No matter how cute or sweet the dog may be, if it is not up to the standard, you have no business breeding or studding it.* *
**If you have a pit bull type this does not give you the right to breed it. *​*Most purebred dogs are not breeding quality. If you breed your pet quality dog, you are a backyard breeder, whether you breed the dog in your backyard, garage, living room or an expensive hotel room, the term is still backyard breeder. *


*If your pet quality dog has ABKC papers, that's nice but it doesn't change 
anything. You still don't have the right to breed it. *

*If your pet quality dog cost you $500 or $3000 be glad you had the money to afford it. You still have no right to breed/stud it. 
*

*Whatever you decide to do please do not stud him until he is over two years old. The final temperament of a dog is not known until at least age 2, as that is when they have reached maturity and even then I wouldn't do it until age 3. He should earn some titles/ribbons etc first before that is even a thought. 
*​


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I guess it all depends on what one considers quality .. Just because a dog is sound in structure and passes health testing does not mean it's a quality animal and that it should be bred. Quality IMO is an animal who should stem from generations of quality proven dogs and producers. The dog should also be proven him/herself and be a great consistent representation of the dogs behind him/her. Quality animals should also be evaluated for sound temperament. Once you determine that what you have is an actual Quality animal then you must look for all the same Qualities in the mate you intend to breed this animal to. Also you need to take into consideration what family of dogs your stud stems from if your introducing a new family of dogs you should be evaluating the dogs behind that bloodline and the consistency produced when crossing those families together. Last but not least one should evaluate their reasoning for wanting to breed their animal. A good breeder IMO is one who produces quality animals consistently to strengthen their stock/foundation of dogs in their yard they should keep most if not all of what they breed to evaluate the same consistency in the offspring for future working purposes. A good breeder culls hard they don't keep anything that does not match the quality and consistency of the parents and the dogs behind them less is better it's best to have a few good dogs than a bunch of dogs not worth breeding to. Good Breeder's don't just breed pretty pedigree's if they did they would end up with a yard full of well bred curs.


based on current laws in this country everyone should own curs... 
is there any reason to have something other than a cur in this day and age??


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

J crash a cur doesn't just mean a dog who quits during a match a cur can also mean inferior or undesirable dog and I don't know about you but I wouldn't own or breed an inferior or undesirable dog.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Sadie said:


> J crash a cur doesn't just mean a dog who quits during a match a cur can also mean inferior or undesirable dog and I don't know about you but I wouldn't own or breed an inferior or undesirable dog.


that clears it up for me then... i thought i had always used cur only in regards to fighting


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

My opinion (coming from a rescue pov) don't breed unless your yard has been proven quality stock for at least 5 generations... Leave breeding to the kennels that are already established since there are so many pit bull type dogs killed each year already... Help the cause don't add to the problem... 

A few stats: las Vegas humane society is killing over 200 pitbull type dogs weekly

Los angeles animal shelters are killing collectively 230 or more pitbull type dogs daily


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Sadie said:


> I guess it all depends on what one considers quality .. Just because a dog is sound in structure and passes health testing does not mean it's a quality animal and that it should be bred. Quality IMO is an animal who should stem from generations of quality proven dogs and producers. The dog should also be proven him/herself and be a great consistent representation of the dogs behind him/her. Quality animals should also be evaluated for sound temperament. Once you determine that what you have is an actual Quality animal then you must look for all the same Qualities in the mate you intend to breed this animal to. Also you need to take into consideration what family of dogs your stud stems from if your introducing a new family of dogs you should be evaluating the dogs behind that bloodline and the consistency produced when crossing those families together. Last but not least one should evaluate their reasoning for wanting to breed their animal. A good breeder IMO is one who produces quality animals consistently to strengthen their stock/foundation of dogs in their yard they should keep most if not all of what they breed to evaluate the same consistency in the offspring for future working purposes. A good breeder culls hard they don't keep anything that does not match the quality and consistency of the parents and the dogs behind them less is better it's best to have a few good dogs than a bunch of dogs not worth breeding to. Good Breeder's don't just breed pretty pedigree's if they did they would end up with a yard full of well bred curs.


Very nice response, I totally agree!! I have alot of males on my yard, but currently have only been breeding 2...one that I haven't bred is a CH and has been a CH the longest, go figure..lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LadyRampage said:


> Very nice response, I totally agree!! I have alot of males on my yard, but currently have only been breeding 2...one that I haven't bred is a CH and has been a CH the longest, go figure..lol


Pffff I know you keep all of your stock for the most part Stacia! LOL Gimme Tohrment! JK JK I dunno why I like to give you a hard time. That litter is so handsome though I want one of those boys. 
<<sigh>>
<< kicks ground and walks off>>


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> My opinion (coming from a rescue pov) don't breed unless your yard has been proven quality stock for at least 5 generations... Leave breeding to the kennels that are already established since there are so many pit bull type dogs killed each year already... Help the cause don't add to the problem...
> 
> A few stats: las Vegas humane society is killing over 200 pitbull type dogs weekly
> 
> Los angeles animal shelters are killing collectively 230 or more pitbull type dogs daily


:goodpost:

So sad


----------

